# sundown opening day friday 12-18



## MrMagic (Dec 11, 2009)

got the offical word sundown will open next friday dec 18th to the public who will be there?


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> got the offical word sundown will open next friday dec 18th to the public who will be there?


Hey! How'd you get official word and Lift Ops hasn't yet....? 

I will be there.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Hey! How'd you get official word and Lift Ops hasn't yet....?
> 
> I will be there.



ski school e-mail !!  maybe they are not going to have any lift ops and just have the snowboard school run the lifts !!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> ski school e-mail !!  maybe they are not going to have any lift ops and just have the snowboard school run the lifts !!!!!



That would be the day... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 11, 2009)

I will be there.  Aiming to get in the office early so I can kick off my holiday vacation from work and my ski season.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2009)

not sure i can make it Friday but i'll be there next weekend at some point


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2009)

Might try for a few hours late afternoon or a night session.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 12, 2009)

I will be there. Going to bring my gear to work and leave early.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Might try for a few hours late afternoon or a night session.



Gonna aim for a 3 pm arrival and ski till 6 or so.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2009)

Depending on when my meeting lets out, I should be there between 4:30 and 5.  Pumped!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't wait for the Trip Report(s).


----------



## Trev (Dec 14, 2009)

Hitting Killington on Thursday, missing the Friday opener at Sundown.. work and kids and all that jazz..

Might squeeze in a 6-10pm Sunday though


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

Planning on being there at some point on Friday evening.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 14, 2009)

somebody has to ask.

will stinger be setup for opening?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> somebody has to ask.
> 
> will stinger be setup for opening?



Unknown at this point.  I'm sure Chris will fill us in when he knows.  I think he's shooting for it, as long as he can get enough snow down this week.  I have no idea how realistic that is though...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> somebody has to ask.
> 
> will stinger be setup for opening?





bvibert said:


> Unknown at this point.  I'm sure Chris will fill us in when he knows.  I think he's shooting for it, as long as he can get enough snow down this week.  I have no idea how realistic that is though...



will the later than expected start to the season affect the stinger/temptor bump plans? i don't recall the details of why starting stinger and then moving to temptor.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> will the later than expected start to the season affect the stinger/temptor bump plans? i don't recall the details of why starting stinger and then moving to temptor.



The reason for starting with the bumps on Stinger was so that there would be a groomed black trail (Temptor) for the initial opening.  Once Gunny opens the plan is to move the bumps onto Temptor.  In order for the bump plan to change I think that Gunny would have to be open from the get go.  I don't know the chances of that happening, but I wouldn't expect them to be very good.  I'm thinking that everything else but Gunny could be open though (if the weather cooperates).


----------



## powhunter (Dec 15, 2009)

I should be up (every!!) sun and mon at least for a few hours once they open....Cant make it fri though

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

Friday is a no go, unless I can get out in the afternoon with the kids.  Sat. w/kids most likely.  Maybe Sunday night solo if I can sneak out....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Friday is a no go, unless I can get out in the afternoon with the kids.  Sat. w/kids most likely.  Maybe Sunday night solo if I can sneak out....



I'll be there working most of the day on Saturday, stop by and say hi if you see me.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Right now it looks like Friday afternoon solo, Saturday with my oldest daughter and Sunday with the whole family. May even return for the Sunday night session if it's good. Rumblings about something offshore which is too far out to sea right now, but so far this year, storms have over-performed. Time will tell. Either way gonna be a great weekend at the beloved molehill.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there working most of the day on Saturday, stop by and say hi if you see me.



Will do.  

Sundown AZers can count on an epic local powder bump day sometime around x-mas because I will be out of state and out of skiing commission.  I surmise a nice 10-14" dump between 12/23 and 12/26 will materialize.  If it does, take lots of vid.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Will do.
> 
> Sundown AZers can count on an epic local powder bump day sometime around x-mas because I will be out of state and out of skiing commission.  I surmise a nice 10-14" dump between 12/23 and 12/26 will materialize.  If it does, take lots of vid.



Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Sundown AZers can count on an epic local powder bump day....



Sundown AZers can expect epic local powder bumps starting Friday! :lol: Just got a real spirited PM from God.............uh, I mean Chris Sullivan. Some highlights:


We have a shit load of snow
I expect wall to wall Friday with a park *and seeded powder bumps on stinger*
Everything but Gunny by Saturday
Gunny by Monday
*
WOW!*


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there working most of the day on Saturday, stop by and say hi if you see me.



I'll probably be there Saturday morning, please put some cookies aside for me!


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sundown AZers can expect epic local powder bumps starting Friday! :lol: Just got a real spirited PM from God.............uh, I mean Chris Sullivan. Some highlights:
> 
> 
> We have a shit load of snow
> ...


When they roll it out, they do it big time! Bravo!!!!!! 


o3jeff said:


> I'll probably be there Saturday morning, please put some cookies aside for me!


:lol: What makes you think he'll have cookies with him Saturday?



...Am I that transparent?  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sundown AZers can expect epic local powder bumps starting Friday! :lol: Just got a real spirited PM from God.............uh, I mean Chris Sullivan. Some highlights:
> 
> 
> We have a shit load of snow
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

severine said:


> When they roll it out, they do it big time! Bravo!!!!!!



No doubt. I know it's a small hill, but 100% open within a few days of opening is pretty impressive. Gonna be great to see Gunbarrel get blasted all weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll probably be there Saturday morning, please put some cookies aside for me!



If I get cookies on Saturday I'm only sharing with those who show up to work for me...


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> No doubt. I know it's a small hill, but 100% open within a few days of opening is pretty impressive. Gonna be great to see Gunbarrel get blasted all weekend.



I am a huge fan of Sundown's ownership, management and crew, and believe they truly love the sport and make an admirable effort to please the varying tastes of the masses... but, I would have traded 50% open last weekend for 90% open Friday.  I could have gotten two more days in, at the very least.  Thus, while I certainly appreciate the challenging weather conditions so far this year, I can't quite rave over 90% on opening day... when opening day is December 18, 2009 and when they could, in my admittedly uneducated opinion, have opened last weekend (albeit with less).  

That being said-- sure beats 50% on December 18, 2009.. or not being open at all- so I am not suggesting that have not made a huge effort, just that they could have shared a smaller part of their effort earlier.

Would have loved to ski spring bumps tonight....


End of gripe.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I am a huge fan of Sundown's ownership, management and crew, and believe they truly love the sport and make an admirable effort to please the varying tastes of the masses... but, I would have traded 50% open last weekend for 90% open Friday.  I could have gotten two more days in, at the very least.  Thus, while I certainly appreciate the challenging weather conditions so far this year, I can't quite rave over 90% on opening day... when opening day is December 18, 2009 and when they could, in my admittedly uneducated opinion, have opened last weekend (albeit with less).
> 
> That being said-- sure beats 50% on December 18, 2009.. or not being open at all- so I am not suggesting that have not made a huge effort, just that they could have shared a smaller part of their effort earlier.
> 
> ...



I hear what you're saying, and agree for the most part.  However, if they had opened last weekend there may not be any bumps to play on yet.  Opening also would have hampered their snowmaking effort somewhat since they would have had to put effort into pushing out the snow and moving snow guns around to make room for the customers.  With the snow pushed out they likely would have lost more of it in the rain that we had on Sunday.  I think they made the right call to delay the opening in this case.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I am a huge fan of Sundown's ownership, management and crew, and believe they truly love the sport and make an admirable effort to please the varying tastes of the masses... but, I would have traded 50% open last weekend for 90% open Friday.  I could have gotten two more days in, at the very least.  Thus, while I certainly appreciate the challenging weather conditions so far this year, I can't quite rave over 90% on opening day... when opening day is December 18, 2009 and when they could, in my admittedly uneducated opinion, have opened last weekend (albeit with less).
> 
> That being said-- sure beats 50% on December 18, 2009.. or not being open at all- so I am not suggesting that have not made a huge effort, just that they could have shared a smaller part of their effort earlier.
> 
> ...



I hear ya. However, if they opened last weekend, I wouldn't have expected bumps. Last year's November 28 opening was an anomaly. We had a week+ of great temps in mid-November and they had several around the clock days. A mid-December opening is not out of the norm. They opened on December 17 in 2004 and December 9 in 2006. Neither opening had bumps. In fact, I don't think Tom's was open either both those years.

So while it would have been fun to slide around on some flat trails last weekend, they probably would have ultimately lost more snow in the rain with it all spread vs. leaving it in whales like they did. They would have also probably closed midweek like they did a lot early last year.

Or perhaps, I'm just a blind Sundown homer. But I'm okay with that... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hear what you're saying, and agree for the most part.  However, if they had opened last weekend there may not be any bumps to play on yet.  Opening also would have hampered their snowmaking effort somewhat since they would have had to put effort into pushing out the snow and moving snow guns around to make room for the customers.  With the snow pushed out they likely would have lost more of it in the rain that we had on Sunday.  I think they made the right call to delay the opening in this case.



Echo? :lol:

Homer. :roll:

:razz:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hear what you're saying, and agree for the most part.  However, if they had opened last weekend there may not be any bumps to play on yet.  Opening also would have hampered their snowmaking effort somewhat since they would have had to put effort into pushing out the snow and moving snow guns around to make room for the customers.  With the snow pushed out they likely would have lost more of it in the rain that we had on Sunday.  I think they made the right call to delay the opening in this case.



No fair... rebutting passion with reason!  

BUT-- they would have had a heck of layer of base/ice if they had already flattened the whales prior to Sunday!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> BUT-- they would have had a heck of layer of base/ice if they had already flattened the whales prior to Sunday!



I think what we're going to find this weekend is a lot of soft spongy manmade with very little ice or hard pack. When they push it around, a lot of air will get churned up into the snow. Presumably that hasn't happened yet so all the rain probably has drained though the big whales of snow. Plus snow making temps the next few nights (and days) look optimal. A nice moderation for the weekend (but not too much) with sun. Should be a great opener.

Either way, it is ON!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I hear ya. However, if they opened last weekend, I wouldn't have expected bumps. Last year's November 28 opening was an anomaly. We had a week+ of great temps in mid-November and they had several around the clock days. A mid-December opening is not out of the norm. They opened on December 17 in 2004 and December 9 in 2006. Neither opening had bumps. In fact, I don't think Tom's was open either both those years.
> 
> So while it would have been fun to slide around on some flat trails last weekend, they probably would have ultimately lost more snow in the rain with it all spread vs. leaving it in whales like they did. They would have also probably closed midweek like they did a lot early last year.
> 
> Or perhaps, I'm just a blind Sundown homer. But I'm okay with that... :lol:



I was not skiing in 04 or 06- but remember 07- had both kids for the first time on snow one Sunday evening in early December (first or second weekend probably)... we were on little joe with sleet and than light rain...kids were grinning ear to ear and wanted to keep going as the rain became heavier... a memory I will have forever.  If they had opened last weekend.. some other father could have a similar memory from Sunday pm... :smash:

Alright, I give up... here's to this year!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Echo? :lol:
> 
> Homer. :roll:
> 
> :razz:



Beat ya by 3 minutes.  It's a little disturbing that we both said pretty much the same thing though..


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Beat ya by 3 minutes.  It's a little disturbing that we both said pretty much the same thing though..



Where's the Industry Rep tag next to both your names.... ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Beat ya by 3 minutes.  It's a little disturbing that we both said pretty much the same thing though..



You weren't slick enough to bust out recent opening dates though.




Poser.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Neither opening had bumps. In fact, I don't think Tom's was open either both those years.



Tom's is not typically open for the first weekend  It's covered in the second phase of snowmaking, where they cover Tom's and Sunny Side.  Then they move onto Gunny with pretty much everything they got.  I'm not sure how much the snowmaking plan has been altered with the new water pumps this year though.  Sounds like Sunny Side won't be open for Friday (except for Little Joe), but should be online for Saturday, I'd expect the same for Tom's.  Really impressive roll out if you ask me.



Greg said:


> They would have also probably closed midweek like they did a lot early last year.



I'd say that would have been a pretty good chance given the weather on Sunday and early this week.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> You weren't slick enough to bust out recent opening dates though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irrelevant, I'm focusing on the recent past, present, and future...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Where's the Industry Rep tag next to both your names.... ;-)



More like Sundown Homers, which I'd wear with pride.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Tom's is not typically open for the first weekend  It's covered in the second phase of snowmaking, where they cover Tom's and Sunny Side.  Then they move onto Gunny with pretty much everything they got.  I'm not sure how much the snowmaking plan has been altered with the new water pumps this year though.  Sounds like Sunny Side won't be open for Friday (except for Little Joe), but should be online for Saturday, I'd expect the same for Tom's.  Really impressive roll out if you ask me.



I have to imagine the pumps have made a big difference as it seems to me they made a crapload of snow late last week. The whales looked almost as big as the ones last year in November. This is only based on photos so you probably have a better take on it being at the hill recently. Maybe a result of better snow making conditions too. I wonder if the added pump capacity allows them to get a jump on Tom's and Sunnyside while still making snow on the main mountain. In any case, the forecast this week is nuts. Looks like they can start back up early tomorrow morning and blow as needed for the foreseeable future.

Manmade powder bumps Friday afternoon sounds awesome to me. I have a Christmas party for work, but I'm boogying out of here as soon as can. Also, psyched that there's enough terrain that I can get both kids out this weekend. Probably gonna hit up Stinger Sunday night and be limping by Monday.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I expect wall to wall Friday with a park *and seeded powder bumps on stinger*
> Gunny by Monday



It just occurred to me that if Gunny opens as early as Monday, we might not be seeing bumps on Stinger for that long. Get at it while we got it.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

Stinger bumps...hmmm...takes me back to the early 80's pre-park-- bumps spiraling down the skier's right...


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

severine said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team!



If it works, I will expect reciprication... is that even a word???


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Stinger bumps...hmmm...takes me back to the early 80's pre-park-- bumps spiraling down the skier's right...



booo yah mofo.  i remember those days like they were yesterday.

friday night.  i'm wouldnt miss it for the world.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Stinger bumps...hmmm...takes me back to the early 80's pre-park-- bumps spiraling down the skier's right...





2knees said:


> booo yah mofo.  i remember those days like they were yesterday.
> 
> friday night.  i'm wouldnt miss it for the world.



Somebody has to dig up some old school photos of that shit. There has to be something out there. The Gunny pic in the bar from probably around that time has some bumps on it. Nothing like that epic display last year, but still pretty cool.

I'll call you with a report from the afternoon session, maybe a live TR...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Somebody has to dig up some old school photos of that shit. There has to be something out there. The Gunny pic in the bar from probably around that time has some bumps on it. Nothing like that epic display last year, but still pretty cool.
> 
> I'll call you with a report from the afternoon session, maybe a live TR...



will you be there at night or should i try to skate out of work early


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> will you be there at night or should i try to skate out of work early



I'm gonna aim for a 3 pm start and probably ski till 6 or so.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If it works, I will expect reciprication... is that even a word???


I put in sacrifices to the '04-'05 and '06-'07 seasons already.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 15, 2009)

ill be there first thing in the morning  ski till maybe 12 or 1 pm should be a good start to the weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there first thing in the morning  ski till maybe 12 or 1 pm should be a good start to the weekend.



Let us know how it is!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there first thing in the morning  ski till maybe 12 or 1 pm should be a good start to the weekend.



Cut in those lines brotha!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cut in those lines brotha!



they should be VW size  by afternoon!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> they should be VW size  by afternoon!!



Excellent!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Somebody has to dig up some old school photos of that shit. There has to be something out there. The Gunny pic in the bar from probably around that time has some bumps on it. Nothing like that epic display last year, but still pretty cool.
> 
> I'll call you with a report from the afternoon session, maybe a live TR...



I seem to recall some photos of my HS crew on stinger in the bumps... but I have no idea where those photos are now-- I'll have to check my mother's house next time I am over.  Unfortunately, I think half of us were dressed in pink, purple or lime green--I think I even had yellow pants.  Sign of the times.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

severine said:


> I put in sacrifices to the '04-'05 and '06-'07 seasons already.



As I am going to my in-laws---that may be comparable to child birth...if that is what you are referencing. :-o


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Unfortunately, I think half of us were dressed in pink, purple or lime green--I think I even had yellow pants.  Sign of the times.



All the more reason to try and dig them up! :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2009)

Just thankful I never sported a Flock of Seagulls doo--- would have had to burn the pictures.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Unfortunately, I think half of us were dressed in pink, purple or lime green--I think I even had yellow pants.  Sign of the times.





Greg said:


> All the more reason to try and dig them up! :lol:



x2!  Find em and post em up!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Wooo-hooo!!!   Cant wait to ski them bumps!!!   Im sore as a mo-fo from those escapade bumps at k-town..any news on a kicker???  I was 3 for 4 on my heli yesterday....Who is gonna be up sunday???

steveo


----------



## Trev (Dec 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Who is gonna be up sunday???
> 
> steveo




Shooting for a Sunday night run...


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Who is gonna be up sunday???



Probably up in the day with the family. Might shoot for a return at night.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like there will be a great AZ turnout for the whole weekend!


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

http://news.alpinezone.com/68558/


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 16, 2009)

i would like to get some runs in sunday night esp. if there will be a good size bump crew


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

Heading over shortly.  We'll probably be there from about 3-7.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 18, 2009)

I am not going to make today / tonight. It was really Fg cold up at K yesterday, my boots were a
little tight and I think I may have gotten a little bit of frost bite on the toes on my left foot. There isn't any dis-coloration but my big toe and the one next to it still have a slight pins and needles sort of thing going on almost 24 hours later.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am not going to make today / tonight. It was really Fg cold up at K yesterday, my boots were a
> little tight and I think I may have gotten a little bit of frost bite on the toes on my left foot. There isn't any dis-coloration but my big toe and the one next to it still have a slight pins and needles sort of thing going on almost 24 hours later.


 
Now you have more time to get that trip report, with pictures and video, uploaded!!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 18, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Now you have more time to get that trip report, with pictures and video, uploaded!!



We only took a couple of pics. We learned quickly that it was not worth taking our gloves off. All the thermostats at the lifts read around zero degrees and it had to be close to -15 to -20 with the windchill while riding the lifts.


----------



## Trev (Dec 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am not going to make today / tonight. It was really Fg cold up at K yesterday, my boots were a
> little tight and I think I may have gotten a little bit of frost bite on the toes on my left foot. There isn't any dis-coloration but my big toe and the one next to it still have a slight pins and needles sort of thing going on almost 24 hours later.



Well, that bandanna around your face helped keep those white marks small...  omg.. I can't believe I am laughing at the fact I had to tell you that you had white blotches on your face..   " It's mucus or, frost "  ya ya.. lets pretend to ignore frostbite signs.. cause.. " if you ignore it, it will go away "..  

Anyhoo...


----------



## Trev (Dec 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We only took a couple of pics. We learned quickly that it was not worth taking our gloves off. All the thermostats at the lifts read around zero degrees and it had to be close to -15 to -20 with the windchill while riding the lifts.



Ha! I took 2 pics of Tim hitting some bumps.. but my cell phone was an ice brick and didn't respond to my squeezing the 'take pic' button..  like.. soo slow.  All I got was him damn near stopped and done.. and one too far to make out anything..  /sigh..  

I need a real camera and professional assistance.


----------

